# Problem



## Jogi (30. Juni 2001)

Hallo Leute,
kann mir mal einer sagen an was das liegt das meine Internetverbindung
1-2x am Tage automatisch getrent wird? Liegt das an meinem PC oder am Provider? Muß dann jedesmal erst den PC neu starten bevor ich mich wieder einwählen kann. Würde mich über einen Tip freuen.


----------



## Regis (2. Juli 2001)

hast du es mal mit den neuesten treibern versucht?


----------



## Jogi (2. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Regis _
> *hast du es mal mit den neuesten treibern versucht? *



Nein noch nicht, werde ich mal versuchen vieleicht geht es dann.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Juli 2001)

ist es immer?
z.b. nach einer bestimmten leerlaufzeit?
wenn ja schaue mal in systemsteuerung - internetoptionen - verbindung - einstellungen - erweitert

schaue da mal nach ob da nen häckchen ist, wenn nicht ist ok, wenn ja weg damit 

ansonsten benutzt du die mitgelieferte software? weil hatte schon bei einem bekannten das problem, das die verbindung unterbrochen wurde, weil dies eine dsl prog nicht aktiv war. (bei 1&1)


----------



## Jogi (2. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von TTrek _
> *ist es immer?
> z.b. nach einer bestimmten leerlaufzeit?
> wenn ja schaue mal in systemsteuerung - internetoptionen - verbindung - einstellungen - erweitert
> ...



Alles klar, da war ein Häckchen, das war bestimmt das Problem.
Danke für den Rat, were jetzt ja sehen ob es wieder passiert.;-)


----------

